# Guy throws puppy at Hell's Angel, escapes on bulldozer



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37710921/

I don't even

Fuckin Germans


----------



## Vo (Jun 17, 2010)

> A German student created a traffic jam in Bavaria after making a rude gesture at a group of Hells Angels motorcycle gang members, hurling a puppy at them and then escaping on a stolen bulldozer.



This reads like one of those sentences where you make up random, insane events to come up with a sentence that has never been said before.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> This reads like one of those sentences where you make up random, insane events to come up with a sentence that has never been said before.


 
And then a bulldozer appeared out of nowhere!...


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> This reads like one of those sentences where you make up random, insane events to come up with a sentence that has never been said before.


 Mad libs?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah...
Isn't this kinda the definition of random?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

That guy had guts to do that to some hells angels.
Only thing I didnt care for was the throwing of the puppy.

This was also in a other thread.

Edit: here it was:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?75493-Rave-True-Bosses.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

lol bulldozer getaway.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 17, 2010)

I feel sorry for the puppy.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

That is one of the funniest things I've ever heard.

Props to that dude, whoever the fuck he is.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

I've never known a German to not be crazy like that.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

Heil Germanschauzer!

They should have the Angels in puerto rico.


----------



## Shaui (Jun 17, 2010)

I swear to the lord, is this news article a fucking mad lib?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 17, 2010)

There was a thread about this already, Shenz. I am disappoint.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There was a thread about this already, Shenz. I am disappoint.


 
to be honest that thread had a rather random title


----------



## Mukavich (Jun 18, 2010)

That's awesome!  The only thing that would have made it better is if it were caught on video.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds like something that happens in a bad action movie


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm kinda making a mental montage of this incident to the sound of Judas Priest's "Breaking the Law".


----------

